# keylogger



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

This has been nagging me for a while. Is there any way to look at the control panel to find a key logger or other hidden means of checking a computer from a remote location? For instance, my home PC, could someone have installed software and then be able to check it somewhere else, even though I am on a different network now? Just curious how that works.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, someone could install a keylogger on your computer and access it remotely even if your IP address changes due to you being on another network and it would be quite difficult if not impossible for you to detect that it was installed and running on your computer. 

Sometimes the person doesn't even have to access your computer once a keylogger is installed, the keylogger sends log files directly to the person who installed it and all they have to do is open their email and see everything you've been typing. 

You want to find out if someone is monitoring your keystrokes.. do it another way. Type something about a secret meeting or whatever and name a time and a place, and do it somewhere that makes it very easy to see if anyone is around, and then see if anyone shows up.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Check your private messages


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Check your private messages


If that didn't help. PM me and I will set you straight on how to sort it out


----------



## smith9800 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah.. possibility that someone has installed key logger in your PC. You can find out this by checking you private messages. If you find any clue the look for it's solution...


----------



## keylogger (May 23, 2012)

yeah i think keylogger software is installed in your computer and someone checking your all keystrokes detail . i think its really big problem for you.

you should check your private messages and then find keylogger software in your pc.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

The BIL installed a keylogger program on the X's computer 2yrs ago and she still hasn't found it.  He keeps to himself tho. LMAO
Mouse


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was wondering the same about my computer....

If anyone could help me out too that would be awesome !!!

PS. I'm NOT a computer wiz, so it'd have to be simple....


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

^ I could help u. I am white-hat hacker, if you aren't computer whiz, u probably would be afraid of what that means. But "white" means being with the good guys.
___
You can't see keylogger in control panel. It's even hidden from Task Manager. I assume you use Windows right or Mac? It depends on OS on how to check keylogger. Mac is easier to check. 

Btw, I just got here because Rome commented on my thread which has received nothing but mostly flak from everyone who visited it. They say when u are a religious devotee who doesn't approve of divorce then u are immediately someone who can't live on your own and is entirely dependent on someone else - esp if you are a woman. Mind you, I got advice from some counselors after my husband left to "learn how to use the computer."


----------



## ABeautifulDisaster (May 24, 2012)

I run OS X Version 10.5.8. How would I check this? I already know my email was snooped for a very long time without my knowledge. Granted it is poetic justice when they got zero from it. I just don't want to feel like I am invaded once again.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Anyone able to send me a PM on how to check my computer for a keylogger?


----------

